

RunKeeper's Boston Marathon social media stunt - running 26 miles in an iPhone costume - waderoush
http://www.xconomy.com/national/2009/04/17/runkeepers-mad-dash-to-the-marathon-finish-of-foot-injuries-viral-video-and-dressing-up-as-an-iphone/

======
chime
I'm training for a marathon or two. I actually came across the RunKeeper app
just last night while searching. Does anyone here use it? Any feedback? How is
the distance tracker? And speed tracker?

My main concern really is keeping the iPhone charged up for the long runs
(5hrs+). That's when an app like this would really help but if it'll kill my
battery, I might as well get a typical running stopwatch.

~~~
waderoush
If you put RunKeeper in lock mode and you don't run the iPod, your iPhone
should last you a whole marathon (unless you're exceptionally slow). In the
last couple of releases, the company has focused a lot on power management,
and I've found that it is tremendously improved over the 1.0 release.

------
eli
Wouldn't even get a second look at Bay to Breakers:
<http://images.google.com/images?q=bay+to+breakers>

